# Commencal Meta HT 2020 Bremsenupgrade



## Deleted 331894 (4. Februar 2020)

Servus Forumsgemeinde!

An meinem Commencal wird ein Bremsenupgrade faellig. Das Bike habe ich letztes Jahr gekauft (2020 Modell) in dem Wissen das die Bremsen (Guide T) nicht die besten sind. Leider war der Rest der moeglichen Bikekonfiguration und der Preis so gut das ich`s riskiert habe.

Leider passen mein Fahrstil , Gewicht etc. nicht zu den Bremsen. Der grosse Leerweg am Hebel (Ueberfuellen hab ich schon versucht) , Fading, durchfallen usw haben schon zu ein paar unschoenen Situationen gefuehrt. Vermutlich bin ich etwas verwoehnt von meiner Formula T1 auf dem Freerider aber selbst die alte Magura Julie auf meiner Wintermoehre hat irgendwie mehr Biss.

Im Auge habe ich etwas Richtung Shimano Zee. Mal sehen was mit bis dahin ueber den Weg laeuft.

Die Frage: Hat jemand schonmal die Bremsleitung am Hinterrad gewechselt? Das Kabel geht innenliegend durchs Oberrohr und biegt dann im Sattelrohr nach rechts in die Hinterradstrebe wo es erst kurz vor der Bremssattelbefestigung wieder rauskommt. Beim ersten herrumrotteln habe ich festgestellt das die Leitungen ziemlich fest im Rahmen sitzen. Das kann aber an den recht engen Gummilitzen liegen die das Kabel in den Rahmen fuehren.

Kann ich das Kabel im Rahmen lassen und fuer die Hinterradbremse nur Sattel und Hebel wechseln? Wuerde mir eine bestimmte Bremse da systemtechnisch einen Vorteil bieten?

Sorry wenns ne bloede Frage ist, aber ich stand schon oft vor was halb zerlegtem und dachte mir dann "s*it, haettest mal vorher ein paar Info`s eingeholt" 

Danke im Vorraus


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (4. Februar 2020)

Du kannst die Leitung ganz einfach von hinten nach vorne schieben, kein Problem.
Musst natürlich die Gummis abmachen und später in den Rahmen drücken. Natürlich vorher auf die Leitung schieben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 331894 (5. Februar 2020)

Hallo Uwe,

Vielen Dank fuer die Antwort! Na dann werd ich mal versuchen


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (5. Februar 2020)

Ich hab auch direkt auf XT umgebaut!


----------



## ChrisDeluxe (11. Februar 2020)

Wie hat der Umbau geklappt?


----------



## Deleted 331894 (24. März 2020)

Hello!
Sorry fuer die lange Wartezeit.

Also fuer meinen ersten Bremsenumbau war es super einfach. Das Kabel fuer die Hinterradbremse konnte ich ohne viel gefummel einfach durchschieben. Die Zee passt per plug and play ans Bike.

Leider hat sich noch nicht der erwartete knackige Bremsdruck eingestellt. Auch nach mehrmaligem Entlueften fuehlt sich der Bremspunkt immer noch schlabberig an. Evtl. bringt mich eine laengere Testfahrt weiter. 

Also ran an den Speck!


----------

